# Which background colors are good to start with for portraits



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 2, 2014)

I am trying to do a little studio work and have rented a black and a white backdrop. Both were ok. I am just curious if there are some generic must have colors to appeal to most types of shots. I looked at a cool background and floor but its eater themed and I don't know if thats too specific since I have none. Any suggestions?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2014)

'Tie-dye' muslin backdrops in blue, gray, gold are common and versatile backdrop colors.


----------



## sanjosedave (Mar 5, 2014)

As with a lot of photography things, it depends.

Do you have style that you've seen and liked?

I've been watching the Peter Hurley headshot vids on youtube and working to emulate the bright white background style, but, also have always liked the dark, shadowy style


----------



## drjlo (Mar 5, 2014)

High quality muslins are nice, but they get lots of wrinkles and bends which show up on photos. Nice ones tend to be expensive as well.

I like seamless paper that comes in rolls. I use white, black, and grey right now depending on if I feel like high-key, low-key, or more formal/neutral backgrounds. The background tone/colors can be changed by how much light hits it as well as gelling.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2014)

One thing to note about the seamless paper - it often comes in 9' rolls and they are pretty heavy. Make sure your support setup is adequate.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 9, 2014)

I ended up with a tye dye blue and black muslin. So far pretty cool. Deinetly seeing the wrinkles. Any suggestions to remove them? I did order clips but they have not come.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 9, 2014)

While I rarely shoot setups, I took a portraiture class and the instructor used a randomly cut up square of plastic held a distance in front of a continuous light to cast shadows on the background. Add gel(s), and you can change the background color/texture of a gray/white backdrop pretty cheaply, without having any specific wrinkles/etc.


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 9, 2014)

hi,

i use colorama white and black for 99% of the studio shots, i use a globo to create effects on the paper also i use LED colour lights that are normally used for stage work to colour the backgrounds, the effect is very good.

Fats


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey Fats, I think you have a typo, I am sure you meant gobo (as in "go between" or "go before optics" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobo_%28lighting%29) not globo (as in globe in Portuguese).

Not being funny, just didn't want to send people off on the wrong track.


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 10, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Hey Fats, I think you have a typo, I am sure you meant gobo (as in "go between" or "go before optics" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobo_%28lighting%29) not globo (as in globe in Portuguese).
> 
> Not being funny, just didn't want to send people off on the wrong track.



yep, it should have read, Gobo not globo.

Fats


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 10, 2014)

fatmanmedi said:


> hi,
> 
> i use colorama white and black for 99% of the studio shots, i use a globo to create effects on the paper also i use LED colour lights that are normally used for stage work to colour the backgrounds, the effect is very good.
> 
> Fats



I do have a white one so I will try that. Thanks


----------



## agierke (Mar 10, 2014)

+1 for gelling a seamless background. I use a set I got from Lovegrove that works great. There are literally hundreds of options available out of 1 set of gels.

http://www.lovegroveconsulting.com/lovegrove_gels.aspx

I haven't used a patterned muslin in years. It's a very "dated" look. A gelled seamless is more modern and allows for much more variety and creativity.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2014)

If you use speedlites then a book of sample gels gives you several hundred backgrounds for $2.50.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/45189-REG/Rosco_950SBLUX0103_Roscolux_Swatchbook.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> 'Tie-dye' muslin backdrops in blue, gray, gold are common and versatile backdrop colors.


Neuro, you are bad news for people (like me) who suffer from GAS ;D ... I never heard of Tie-dye and didn't even know what the hell it was, until I read your post ... and just ordered a Tie-dye Blue Muslin Photo Backdrop from Amazon.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 10, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Any suggestions to remove them? I did order clips but they have not come.


Pulling the background tight is option #1, using a garment steamer is option #2 if option 1 doesnt work. Or if you've got time, gravity works too.

The solution then is to find a way to store the backdrop without wrinkling it after its wrinkle free.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 10, 2014)

This thread seems like a good place to ask this.

I've always been an admirer of Irving Penn's portraits (Worlds in a Small Room, Small Trades, etc.). I've never figured out how to recreate the look of his backgrounds. I've only seen seamless paper in solid colors and while the muslin backgrounds come close, they just aren't quite the same. As others have said, unless you have some means of permanently leaving them hanging they are prone to wrinkles, which one would think wouldn't be a huge problem if you can blur the background, but unfortunately, even with full frame, it seems like there is never enough background blur to hide the wrinkles. 

From pictures I've seen, it looks like Penn used Canvas. 

Anyone here have any sources or ideas.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 10, 2014)

unfocused said:


> This thread seems like a good place to ask this.
> 
> I've always been an admirer of Irving Penn's portraits (Worlds in a Small Room, Small Trades, etc.). I've never figured out how to recreate the look of his backgrounds. I've only seen seamless paper in solid colors and while the muslin backgrounds come close, they just aren't quite the same. As others have said, unless you have some means of permanently leaving them hanging they are prone to wrinkles, which one would think wouldn't be a huge problem if you can blur the background, but unfortunately, even with full frame, it seems like there is never enough background blur to hide the wrinkles.
> 
> ...


I have no experience with these kind of backdrops, but I just ordered a "Wrinkle Free" backdrop from Amazon.
I can tell you if it is really "wrinkle free" after it gets delivered to me in about couple of weeks. Meanwhile, here is the link for what I ordered 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004IOTM0I/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2014)

preppyak said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions to remove them? I did order clips but they have not come.
> ...



Ordered clips? I just went to Home Depot and bought a bag of plastic spring clamps, >20 of them for less than $10. Put a few of them along the stands of the background support to stretch the backdrop fabric tight.

Just before you hang the backdrop, wet a hand towel and wring out most of the water, then throw that in the dryer with the backdrop for ~15 minutes, which will steam out most of the wrinkles.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 10, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > This thread seems like a good place to ask this.
> ...



Thanks. In the meantime I also found a place called Backdropoutlet.com that offers something they call "titanium" backdrops that are supposed to be wrinkle-free. I may order one and try it out.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> preppyak said:
> 
> 
> > KKCFamilyman said:
> ...


Interesting tip ... will have to try it out sometime ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Just before you hang the backdrop, wet a hand towel and wring out most of the water, then throw that in the dryer with the backdrop for ~15 minutes, which will steam out most of the wrinkles.
> ...



It works for dress shirts, too…


----------



## agierke (Mar 10, 2014)

> This thread seems like a good place to ask this.
> 
> I've always been an admirer of Irving Penn's portraits (Worlds in a Small Room, Small Trades, etc.). I've never figured out how to recreate the look of his backgrounds. I've only seen seamless paper in solid colors and while the muslin backgrounds come close, they just aren't quite the same. As others have said, unless you have some means of permanently leaving them hanging they are prone to wrinkles, which one would think wouldn't be a huge problem if you can blur the background, but unfortunately, even with full frame, it seems like there is never enough background blur to hide the wrinkles.
> 
> ...



Most likely he used a custom hand painted Muslim. Traditionally Muslims were all hand painted and unique. it's a recent (last twenty years of so) development that you can get mass produced printed Muslims. Most modern Muslims are kinda cheesy IMO. They lack the classic qualities of a hand painted Muslim.

If you are going for that look you can buy blank Muslim and either hire a painter to paint it or give it a go yourself.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2014)

agierke said:


> > This thread seems like a good place to ask this.
> >
> > I've always been an admirer of Irving Penn's portraits (Worlds in a Small Room, Small Trades, etc.). I've never figured out how to recreate the look of his backgrounds. I've only seen seamless paper in solid colors and while the muslin backgrounds come close, they just aren't quite the same. As others have said, unless you have some means of permanently leaving them hanging they are prone to wrinkles, which one would think wouldn't be a huge problem if you can blur the background, but unfortunately, even with full frame, it seems like there is never enough background blur to hide the wrinkles.
> >
> ...



Unfortunate typo, muslin is quite different to Muslim


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2014)

unfocused said:


> This thread seems like a good place to ask this.
> 
> I've always been an admirer of Irving Penn's portraits (Worlds in a Small Room, Small Trades, etc.). I've never figured out how to recreate the look of his backgrounds. I've only seen seamless paper in solid colors and while the muslin backgrounds come close, they just aren't quite the same. As others have said, unless you have some means of permanently leaving them hanging they are prone to wrinkles, which one would think wouldn't be a huge problem if you can blur the background, but unfortunately, even with full frame, it seems like there is never enough background blur to hide the wrinkles.
> 
> ...



I am fairly sure they are hand painted canvas backdrops, it is actually quite easy to paint these yourself too.

https://www.google.com/search?q=irving+penn+Worlds+in+a+Small+Room&client=firefox-a&hs=a37&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=BRoeU-G8FYytkAeJsoHABA&ved=0CCYQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=711

https://www.google.com/search?q=painted+canvas+backdrops&client=firefox-a&hs=oOn&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=JhoeU9CDEY37kQeU_4HwBw&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=711


----------



## unfocused (Mar 10, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> agierke said:
> 
> 
> > > This thread seems like a good place to ask this.
> ...



Ha! Yeah, It wouldn't be very polite or effective to paint a person as a backdrop. 

I imagine it didn't hurt that he was using a large format camera as well. I'm still amazed at the images, especially as I understand that he generally used natural light in a portable tent-type studio. I've always felt Penn's portraits showed greater empathy for the subjects than Avedon. In my view, Avedon tended to go for the cheap shot in his American West series -- sort of a "Hey New Yorkers, look at these country bumpkins that inhabit the rural west. Aren't they bizarre and unsophisticated." I think Penn showed greater respect for his subjects.


----------



## agierke (Mar 10, 2014)

Lol...freaking auto correct! My apologies if I offended anyone.


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a couple of relatively inexpensive muslin backgrounds made by Impact that I've been using for more than 5 years now. They came in kits (I bought two kits, each with one backdrop, in light blue and dark gray) that included the backdrop, the stand to mount the backdrop on (tripod and crossbar) and even a folding bench for the subject.

The backdrops are stored in nylon bags, and the way they shipped (and about the only way to get them back into the bags) is crammed in, which creates a lot of wrinkles, which I believe is intentional. It creates a "pattern" or "texture" in the backdrops, and I can control the degree to which this is visible in the portraits, based on distances between camera, subject and background, as well as lens aperture.

Most of the time, I place the backdrop far enough behind the subject that it looks "blurry smooth," and I light it with a dedicated speedlite; I adjust the intensity and spread of the light on the backdrop to achieve the desired look. Very pleased with the results.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 11, 2014)

This is the Blue Muslin I ordered. Pretty Happy.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 11, 2014)

agierke said:


> Lol...freaking auto correct! My apologies if I offended anyone.


A few years ago a colleague of mine sent a very high profile VIP client, of ours, an email saying "we will rape your stuff and send it over" ... the message was meant to say "we will *wrap* your stuff and send it over" (basically the client wanted to gift some things to our rig crew but he wanted us to chose the gift and gift wrap them and send it over to his office) ... unfortunately no one from our side caught the typo until this very important client writes back with the word "*rape*" (underlined using bold & increased font size) with a comment that read" "are you sure?" 
The craziest part was when our colleague (who is not proficient in English) wrote back saying "Yes, it is no problem for us to rape the gifts and send it to you" ;D
Luckily for us the client was a jovial fella who just let it pass.


----------

